

Bitcoin Trends in the First Half of 2015 - bpolania
http://avc.com/2015/07/bitcoin-trends-in-the-first-half-of-2015/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=cb_daily&utm_campaign=email

======
simonebrunozzi
I have to say, I'm pretty disappointed by Coinbase on this one. The GitHub
repository comparison is almost a joke (why Paypal?), and the increase in
transaction might actually be caused by a lot of small financial operations
(speculations) rather than real increase in usage.

To be really honest, we should instead say that, despite 100s of Millions of
dollars poured into the Bitcoin ecosystem, things are not taking off. There's
no sign of real bitcoin adoption. Merchants using it are usually very
disappointed by the sales made in Bitcoin.

Being real about what's going on is the first step to try to improve the
situation.

~~~
jka
I don't disagree about the adoption / number of transactions statistics.

But the github metrics might have some value - basically this is an attempt at
analyzing the adoption of 'programmable cash', and in that sense Paypal is one
good example of a set of APIs that can be used to create dynamic payment flows
that weren't (easily) possible in a global way previously.

Given that angle though, perhaps it would be more interesting to compare the
usage of Stripe libraries on github - which is arguably in the same space (and
achieving results by abstracting the existing, well-adopted financial systems,
rather than replacing them).

------
verroq
Is this a joke? The transaction volume spiked because of "stress tests" on the
network that delayed transactions for normal people for 30+ hours. It is
ridiculous to spin that into a sign of Bitcoin adoption.

~~~
pygy_
Beside the spike, the plot shows a steady growth in transactions, despite the
price drop.

